# Vertex CS-6 Super Indexing Spacer



## bretthl (Sep 17, 2019)

I did not find much info on this site about this particular brand so I thought I would share some thoughts and pictures.

I was interested in a sort of do it all (horizontal/vertical rotary table + spindexer + super spacer).  Two machines that seemed to combine the worst of all three that were in my price range were the Grizzly H7506 (China) and the Vertex CS-6 (Taiwan).  Not sure why I picked the Vertex, it is about the same price as the Grizzly.  Vertex makes an 8" version (CS-8) but did not want to wrestle around that much weight.  I monitored ebay for months looking for a used unit with similar functionality but saw none.

A small job reproducing a part of a plastic A/V fixture that kept breaking cropped up that expedited getting a rotary solution for my milling machine:







Overall it am pleased with the Vertex.  The fit and finish are good and operation is smooth and repeatable.  Everything lines up.  Chuck is 6" with less than 0.001" run out.  For perspective this is mounted on the PM935 manual mill.






The Vertex did not come with alignment keys.






Set up for the indexing attachment (sold separately) was straight forward.  The tolerance are very tight.  One sad note is that sector arms, although gold in color, are mystery metal rather that brass (I think I will made a set now that can).  I had to reorient the spindle lock to clear the masking plate.  The drive ratio is 90:1 (4 deg per revolution).  I have attached a 90:1 dividing head table for the set of plates (2) that came with the attachment.











I measured <0.0005" chuck/RT boss run out.






Rotary table is 8"  and will come in handy.  The table surface is clear of the base allowing full use.






Masking plates are 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 12 and 24 internal.  A significant draw back with this machine is the inability to disengage and lock the masking pin retract lever.  Hence your thumb is on the masking pin lever while milling, not ideal.  I think I will add a feature to this mechanism to allow locking or maybe it exists and I have not yet figured it out (user manual is pretty sketchy).


----------



## francist (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for posting that. I’ve been toying with the idea of a small rotary table or spindexer-type affair and was looking at Vertex. I had the opportunity a few years ago to play with one in real life, and indeed the action was very smooth. Your own experience seems agree.

Don’t know if and when I’ll go ahead and get one, but your review is noted for when I do. Thanks again for putting it up.

-frank


----------



## mksj (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice review, I have the Chinese version that I bought about 8 years ago. The Vetrex looks to be much nicer, also mine has fewer masking plates and they are much cruder.  I have mine bolted to a larger aluminum plate with multiple holes on either side so I can bolt it easier to the mill table. At around 130+lbs, I try not to use it too often. I also have a n extra 8" 4J independent chuck that I bolt to the rotary table which is useful for rectangular stock.

Not as pretty as yours.....


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice write-up.
Thanks for posting.
I have a 6" Vertex RT which I'm very happy with.


----------



## bretthl (Sep 18, 2019)

*CORRECTION:  *I stated previously that it appeared that the lever to disengage the masking pin could not be locked in the retracted position.  I have since discovered that the purpose of the microscopic grub screw below the lever is the method of locking.  I replaced that with something a little more ergonomic and that does not require a tool.  

The handle used to lock the spindle also had to go.  The objective was to have clearance between it and the indexing plate in all positions.  Do the people that design this stuff actually use it?  Do they put their hands on it, or do they call it good if it works in Autodesk?  I seem to spend a disproportionate amount of my time re-engineering Asian machinery (aka Precision Matthews).  That will probably never change.

Pardon my TIG welding, it is second to most.


----------



## bretthl (Sep 18, 2019)

francist said:


> Thanks for posting that. I’ve been toying with the idea of a small rotary table or spindexer-type affair and was looking at Vertex. I had the opportunity a few years ago to play with one in real life, and indeed the action was very smooth. Your own experience seems agree.
> 
> Don’t know if and when I’ll go ahead and get one, but your review is noted for when I do. Thanks again for putting it up.
> 
> -frank



I love your LED light bar.  I'm stealing your idea.


----------



## francist (Sep 18, 2019)

bretthl said:


> I love your LED light bar.  I'm stealing your idea.



Not mine I’m afraid, that post was from Mark. ( mksj )

-f


----------



## Lucas E (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm reviving this thread because I'm looking at buying a super spacer and have some questions about mounting. How do you mount it to the table when the spacer is lying on its back with the chuck facing the ceiling? It looks like the two side tabs are hanging over the table and don't align with the slots. Do these only fit on mills with large tables or am I missing a way of mounting it?


----------



## mksj (Nov 18, 2021)

I mount mine to a 1/2" aluminum 12x12 plate, there are holes for both vertical and horizontal mounting, The plate has a series of holes spaced to aligned with my T slots on my table. I have a full sized knee mill table and I still need the adapter plate. I chose to use aluminum because of the reduced weight and also it will not damage the mill table.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 18, 2021)

I got the BS-0 indexing head...once bolted down to the table, the head can rotate from horizontal to vertical and anywhere in between.   I am actually surprised how handy this thing is...I rarely have to mount the 12" Bridgeport rotary, which a terrific piece of equipment, but somewhat heavy to move around.


----------



## Lucas E (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out if I should buy a dividing head and a rotary table, or just get a super spacer with the dividing plate kit. Seems like in the end I can accomplish the same thing with both options, but I like the idea of a single unit handling all those functions.

The adapter plate adds weight, and another area that could introduce error to the set up. Could you use toe clamps on the tab at the top of the unit, and then one in the horizontal groove in the bottom surface?

I'm not thrilled about spending $1000 on a nice tool and having it be difficult to mount.


----------



## bretthl (Nov 22, 2021)

Lucas E said:


> I'm reviving this thread because I'm looking at buying a super spacer and have some questions about mounting. How do you mount it to the table when the spacer is lying on its back with the chuck facing the ceiling? It looks like the two side tabs are hanging over the table and don't align with the slots. Do these only fit on mills with large tables or am I missing a way of mounting it?


On a full sized BP or clone you can mount it with toe clamps (handle facing operator) or use the side tabs (indexing wheel facing right / left).


----------



## Unlogic (Oct 23, 2022)

I have one of these indexing rotary tables to. It's a very sturdy product and I've used it a lot on the mill.


















The only downside I've found is that like many other rotary tables the hand crank protrudes below the base of the unit which is problematic on larger milling tables.

In order to solve that I made an extension for the axle to the hand crank using a steel pipe, a stainless wash, 12 mm ground shaft, a 12 mm ID ball bearing and a smaller 12 mm ID steel pipe.
































 It's a tight fit for the heads of screws that hold the flange so I had to mill them down a bit.


























































With this axle extension I can now use the rotary table with my with my extended milling table. It also enables me to rotate the whole unit 90 degrees which saves some space.


----------

